# Updated pics of my sheep



## WindyIndy (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry that I haven't done this sooner, it's been crazy for me this summer. I know these aren't very good and I'll try and get new ones soon. I just found these on my phone 

As you can see, the girls are in a smaller pen then I would like. I made the mistake of not banding my ram lambs and they decided to mature faster on me then I thought they would (at one 5 months!!)  So I had to put the ewes in the smaller ram pen and the put Daddy in the big pen with his sons.  Everyone is losing their nuts next year   I will say though, that after getting Chewy (my ram) out on the longer grass he sure did BEEF OUT!! I think he gained over 50lbs!! 

View attachment 23352


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 22, 2016)

Ooh cuties! I miss having hair sheep but I love my woolies


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 22, 2016)

They sure look plump♡


----------



## TAH (Oct 22, 2016)

They are big 
Cute!


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you all!! 

Yes, they are very plump! I'm excited to see how much meat I get off them.


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's more pictures!! I realized half way thought that my camera lens was dirty 
No body likes to sit still for their pictures either, all they want to do is be pet, lol. Tippy doesn't like when the ram lambs come by my anymore, he will make noises at them and headbutt them away. What a sweet body guard! 

I think my ewes are in heat now too, Chewy won't leave there fence and keeps pawing at it and making his ram-y purring noises.  I think those purrs are really sweet sounding. About another month and then they can all have their fun


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheyenne and her ewe lamb Rey





Cheyenne's other ewe lamb Maz


\

Maz and Padme




Maz and Amee




Amee




Chewbaca (aka Chewy)












Amee's ram lambs


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Padme's ram lambs








Tippy Banner








Maggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

Your sheep look really good! We cut our ram lambs at 2 weeks old. It was our first lambs and a friend helped with the de-nutting process. Your ram lambs are strapping big and healthy!

We tasted our first lamb from our flock on Sunday and it was fabulous. Ours are Katahdin/Dorper crosses.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 24, 2016)

I really like your stock and Maggie looks like a princess.


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Baymule:
Thank you so much!!! I'm going to band everyone next year. I thought I read somewhere that within 24 hours or up to a week is the best time to do it? Something to do with not being as painful? Does that sound about right?

I'm glad your meat tasted good, I can't wait to taste mine!! Though I kind of wish I could keep Padme's speckled nosed one for breeding, he's a NICE boy! I really liked Amee's bigger boy too. 

Mike CHS:
That is so sweet, thank you!! I just love my flock and Maggie


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's a couple more of Maggie from this spring


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

We cut ours. it was quick and over with. We set the lamb down and he ran to his momma for a suckle and all was well. If there is someone around that can show you how, it is easy. I sat down with the lamb on his back, butt pointed out, away from me. Our friend used a sharp pocket knife to cut the bottom 1/3 of the sac off, dug his fingers in and dragged out the testicles. Next batch of lambs, I'll get him to help me, but I'll do the cutting. We did it at 2 weeks. From birth to 2 weeks and it isn't so painful, or so it's said, how does anyone measure the pain level getting nuts cut out on a lamb anyway? Ask them?


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Very good point indeed!  Is there added pros to cutting instead of banding? We used to cut the beef bulls, but a friend of mine bands her lambs I think. I know she cuts the pigs.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

first lambs, so I don't know how it compares. But from what I read, banding cuts off the blood supply, so it rots off. Eeeewww. Better to get it over with. Anybody can correct me if I am wrong about the banding.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2016)

Maggie is beautiful, BTW.


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 24, 2016)

Eww is right!! I wonder if one way would be less likely for infection though? Hmm, guess I have another thing to add to my research list  

Aw, thank you!!! I just found out she is in heat, and I'm thinking about breeding her. I was asking for peoples advice on the LGD thread.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 24, 2016)

Your sheep are lovely! I have goats and pigs (and poultry)  but am hoping to get some Katahdin sheep in the spring. 

We cut our pigs.  I fully intent to do the same with our bucklings. A lot of people on here do cutting but a lot do banding too.  It's kind of a debate in the goat world anyway.  I personally don't like the idea of all that stuff hanging and decaying over time until it falls off.  I wouldn't want someone to do that to one of my body parts.  Sorry, I know some people swear by it but eww!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 24, 2016)

Let me tell you -- in case you don't already know --  if you go to an auto shop and buy the box of blades they sell for body work, they are surgical sharp!!   The old square kind, sharp on bottom & capped on top.   Not expensive.

I've used them for many types of things -- lancing, castration, etc.  Even cut my self and can tell you that they are so sharp you don't feel it happening!    Used to have part ownership in an auto repair shop - found them there.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 24, 2016)

Good advice!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 24, 2016)

You can buy those one sided razor blades at most hardware stores as well. Painters use them also to scrape paint off glass. You can also use those scripto knives that artists and hobby/craft folks use. They are virtually the same as a scalpel...


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 25, 2016)

Castrating a more mature  ram lamb at that age and size by yourself is very problematic at best as you will have a high risk of bleeding out the animal from cut blood vessels or if they survive a high risk of infection and a huge Vet bill or death.  You would need a burdizo clamp to crush the blood vessels and surrounding tissues then cut them off below the crush area then hope that  the crushed tissue holds.  Surgery is the same as for horses and other more mature animals.   Best bet for these ram lambs is to castrate them at just below the head  and invite them to a BBQ. Write it off as lesson learned and castrate the ram lambs as soon after birth as possible.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 25, 2016)

Just to clarify I think we were suggesting cutting next time.  At least I was.  I would never suggest doing it with an older ram (or buck,  or boar!)


----------



## WindyIndy (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh yes! NO CUTTING THESE BOYS! I was talking about my next year lambs  

Banding seems easier, but way grosser, lol. I don't want my babies to have decaying flesh on them    I'll see if someone can help my cut them, thanks all


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 25, 2016)

I used to raise meat goats & did a LOT of banding.   They were obviously going for meat so not a real issue with the crystals, etc.  At about 3-4 days I would go in and band them.  BE SURE you have both testes down & don't catch the nipples.  Fast, easy (if you feel for 2 balls) and after a huge scream, they ran to mom and nursed.   Then they would lay down, within a few minutes all got numb.  No more problems.  There was NO smell, NO rot, etc.  About 10 days later they had just shriveled and fell off.   Really guys, they are smaller  than a quarter skin and all.

I have a burdizzio and use it for an older (2-6 mos) but, that is much harder, louder, far more annoying (for all of us) and I just don't feel badly about banding....or the clamp, if done early.    The ONLY reason for waiting longer than a week is if you are keeping the wether as a pet...then there is evidence that the early castration can limit the size of the uretha and may be more conducive to crystals.

Pigs, ya can't clamp, gotta cut & pull those rascals out.   Talk about squealing and biting!!!!   (OK, if it were me, I'd do the same! )   Horses & cattle, ya need a good vet.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 9, 2017)

very nice looking sheep!


----------

